# GTG - Stowa fans in Singapore



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

I noticed there are quite a number of Stowa owner/fans in Singapore. Wanna have a GTG? Please put down your name if you are interested. My proposal:

Date: Sunday, Dec 14
Venue: Paulaner Braeuhaus Millenia Walk
Time: 11:30 - 2:30PM, German Brunch

http://www.paulaner.com.sg/

Please let me register your interest until Sunday, Dec 7.

Name:

1) Hary


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

mmmm.......german brunch....yum.

this is a great idea....too bad i don't live in Singapore.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Have fun guys !


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello Hary,

good idea.:-!

I pay the first beer for all members who are coming !!
(and will hope some others are following )

Please send me the invoice and i will transfer the money - i guarantee.

Have a nice meeting.

And maybe - if you are alone - there will be a growing interest in the future- i am sure.

If you are alone - i pay you two beers :-d

Best regards

Jörg


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Joerg for your generosity. Hopefully there will be many fans there. Otherwise two beers for me :-d

Btw, I just sent you email


----------



## Zoot Allures (Oct 23, 2008)

_Stammtisch_ and _Lederhosen_ in Singapore...


----------



## capuchino (Nov 4, 2008)

I wish I could be early to arrive SIN at that period.
Sorry, but Cheers first, Hary.


----------



## beebox (Jan 12, 2008)

That's a good idea Hary!

And a kind gesture from Jorg schauer for the free beer.I wish i could come and have a look and feel of those high quality stowa watches,but i have work on that day.

Remember to take more pictures!


----------



## hwilsdorf (Jan 18, 2008)

A free plane ticket to SG and im there (I can sleep at the airport so accomodation is not necessary)!   Please post pics Hary!


----------



## rightclick (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Hary,

I am a new member of this forum, can I come for the get-together if I don't own a Stowa watch?


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

rightclick said:


> Hi Hary,
> 
> I am a new member of this forum, can I come for the get-together if I don't own a Stowa watch?


Sure, feel free to join. Whether you currently own Stowa or not yet, just come and have a chit chat. Maybe currently not too many people own Stowa yet, but if I see the list of the future owner of Flieger LE 100, there are many from Singapore. I know few people own MO as well. It's a chance to see and feel the real Stowa watches


----------



## vees (Oct 30, 2008)

im in


----------



## vees (Oct 30, 2008)

there should have at least 1 stowa shop in singapore.Sure it will blow everyones mind of its history and quality(germany).I myself dont even have one cos i do prefer to feel and see myself before purchasing one.....so sad:-(


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

vees said:


> there should have at least 1 stowa shop in singapore.Sure it will blow everyones mind of its history and quality(germany).I myself dont even have one cos i do prefer to feel and see myself before purchasing one.....so sad:-(


I will bring my 3 Stowas, which will be more or less representing key product lines of Stowa such as Flieger Original, MO, Antea.


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Update:

Name:

1) Hary 
2) vees
3) Kermit e Froggy
4) DietmarK


----------



## gibsonguy909 (Sep 8, 2008)

What is on the menu? (What good is a GTG without food????) I am originally from NO, so I would suggest a crawfish boil, but that is probably hard to pull off in SP! Anyway, wish I could make it. ;-)


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

> "Time: 11:30 - 2:30PM, German Brunch"


Volker


----------



## rightclick (Nov 28, 2008)

Hary said:


> Sure, feel free to join. Whether you currently own Stowa or not yet, just come and have a chit chat. Maybe currently not too many people own Stowa yet, but if I see the list of the future owner of Flieger LE 100, there are many from Singapore. I know few people own MO as well. It's a chance to see and feel the real Stowa watches


Actually I only ever own swatches, have been researching on the net feverishly for the upgrade to a real watch. Maybe you guys can give me some ace recommendations.


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

rightclick said:


> Actually I only ever own swatches, have been researching on the net feverishly for the upgrade to a real watch. Maybe you guys can give me some ace recommendations.


YOu come and join, and we will 'poison' you :-d


----------



## rightclick (Nov 28, 2008)

Hary said:


> YOu come and join, and we will 'poison' you :-d


Haha, that's great. Really liking the aesthetics and authenticity of Stowa and Muhle Glashutte at the moment. Looking forward to getting enlightened. :-!


----------



## macbum (Dec 31, 2007)

Aw shucks! I won't be able to make this.... I'll be out of the country on vacation then. Perhaps some other time, would really love to meet other Stowa owners. Have fun guys!


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

rightclick said:


> Haha, that's great. Really liking the aesthetics and authenticity of Stowa and Muhle Glashutte at the moment. Looking forward to getting enlightened. :-!


So, can I count you in? :-!


----------



## rightclick (Nov 28, 2008)

Hary said:


> So, can I count you in? :-!


Sure man, thanks!


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Update:

Name:

1) Hary 
2) vees
3) Kermit e Froggy
4) DietmarK
5) rightclick


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

By the way, Joerg has agreed to send Stowa brochures with his personal signature for our gathering. Thanks Joerg for your personal attention to this small gathering :-!


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

macbum said:


> Aw shucks! I won't be able to make this.... I'll be out of the country on vacation then. Perhaps some other time, would really love to meet other Stowa owners. Have fun guys!


Don't worry, for a small country like Singapore, we can always arrange mini GTG. Let me know


----------



## saigonblack (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the invite Hary!

Unfortunately, I will be away in Vietnam from 11th and will only be back late evening on the 14th. Guess I have to pass this time round.

Do show us some photos of the gathering if possible. Cheers!


----------



## zenny (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi guys,

I joined after seeing this GTG. I'll be interested in joining too. I don't have a Stowa yet but will bring my Sinn 856 and Hamilton Jazzmaster PR. See you guys there.


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Update:

Name:

1) Hary 
2) vees
3) Kermit e Froggy
4) DietmarK
5) rightclick
6) zenny


----------



## ht8306 (Mar 12, 2008)

Aw...I'm so sad. I will miss this as I am not in Singapore on the 14th!!!


----------



## CKH2359 (Jun 11, 2008)

I am interested and looking forward to this GTG. Please count me in.

Thanks


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Update:

Name:

1) Hary 
2) vees
3) Kermit e Froggy
4) DietmarK
5) rightclick
6) zenny 
7) CKH2359
8) TIMEangel (tentative)


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Please count me in on this.


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Update:

Name:

1) Hary 
2) vees
3) Kermit e Froggy
4) DietmarK
5) rightclick
6) zenny 
7) CKH2359
8) TIMEangel (tentative)
9) Erik H


----------



## khanh (May 3, 2006)

Looks like the list is growing Hary. Pls have a beer on me, and send the account to Jorg..haha. Its been a few years i last visit S'pore, was in KL and Penang last year instead. Will be back soon, lots of good friends there. Enjoy the GTG and post some pics.

Cheers
Khanh


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

khanh said:


> Looks like the list is growing Hary. Pls have a beer on me, and send the account to Jorg..haha. Its been a few years i last visit S'pore, was in KL and Penang last year instead. Will be back soon, lots of good friends there. Enjoy the GTG and post some pics.
> 
> Cheers
> Khanh


When you are back to Singapore, let me know. Let our FO LE re-unite :-!


----------



## khanh (May 3, 2006)

Hary said:


> When you are back to Singapore, let me know. Let our FO LE re-unite :-!


Will sure do Hary. Will be early next year.

Cheers
Khanh


----------



## sk001 (Dec 4, 2008)

happy to join... but not expecting my airman for a few months yet!


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

sk001 said:


> happy to join... but not expecting my airman for a few months yet!


No problem, feel free to join. Opportunity to feel and touch real piece of Stowas from other owners. Can I count you in?


----------



## sk001 (Dec 4, 2008)

yup ill be there


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Update:

Name:

1) Hary 
2) vees
3) Kermit e Froggy
4) DietmarK
5) rightclick
6) zenny 
7) CKH2359
8) TIMEangel (tentative)
9) Erik H
10) sk001


----------



## soonalvin (Oct 6, 2008)

wow, quite a sizable following of stowa fans. i first heard of this brand on vagsg and seriously contemplating it. but i got the ball night train instead due to presence of a service center in singapore. 

anyhow, great watch guys! esp the FO :-!


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

ok guys, last push before I am going to make table reservation...:-!


----------



## hwilsdorf (Jan 18, 2008)

Please post pics of the event!


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Guys, I have PMed you the details. Looking forward to seeing you all. For those who still want to register, please contact me

Thanks
Hary


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Update:

Name:

1) Hary 
2) vees
3) Kermit e Froggy
4) DietmarK
5) rightclick
6) zenny 
7) CKH2359
8) Erik H
9) sk001 
10) reach


----------



## vees (Oct 30, 2008)

guys.
dont think can make it this sunday.i have urgent project to rush unfortunately......
pls enjoy yourself.
:-|


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear you can't make it vees.
To the rest of us; I really look forward to Stowa Sunday. :-!

Erik_H


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, looking forward to the Stowa Sunday :-!

Latest update as of today:

1) Hary + wife + son
2) Kermit e Froggy
3) DietmarK
4) rightclick
5) zenny 
6) CKH2359
7) Erik H
8) sk001 + partner

It will be 11 of us. I have made reservation for 12. One or two may confirm last minute. For those who are still considering, hope you can make it :-!


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok guys, here are a lot of pictures from our GTG today

It's rainy season in Singapore. It was wet, sky was dark this morning

Picture from my apartment










My son told me," Time to go Dad" with PAM 112 on his wrist.










Indeed I was a bit late, as our GTG started at 11.30AM. But no problem to reach the Paulaner restaurant on time. The streets were quite empty on this Sunday morning.

When we reached there, the weather had improved. Still raining, but the dark clouds moved away.










Picture inside the restaurant, they brew the traditional German beer inhouse. This is the tank for brewing the beer. Joerg promised to pay for our first beer. And this is tank that we were going to empty as our first beer. Heavy bill on the way to you Mr. Schauer 










It's a brunch buffet, foods are ready and table was set for us



















Well, soon one by one appeared and the first thing we did was to take the group picture. From left to right: Dietmar, Zenny, Erik_H, CKH2359, Hary and sk001










See, how watches can make people smile










And here is the group photo of our watches










Close-up of our treasures:
*
Stowa MO LE*









*Stowa MO serial, polished*









"Lost MO brothers" met again in Singapore










*Stowa FO LE*









Someone must have admired my Stowa Antea so much until I forgot to take it back for close-up picture 

Ok, let's move to non Stowa watches

Beautiful pocket watches from Erik_H, stunning dials and movements despite the age of those Hamilton




































Another *Hamilton*, this time a modern one










And German gang:

*Laco WUS*









*Archimede Pilot Original*









Stunning *Damasko DC 56*









*Sinn 856S UTC*









*Sinn* Tempus U1










Another sturdy watch,* Muehle Glashuette*









Sturdy and heavy *Temption*









Our expert explained the casing quality









Well, after 3 hours of eating and chatting, the restaurant politely asked us to go as they were going to close.

Not enough of watches, small group of us moved to see more watches at two famous ADs in Singapore.










And discussing what's the next purchase 









Thanks a lot guys for coming. I enjoyed it very much and hopefully you all too. We had a lot of fun and we agreed to have more regular GTG. Hope you enjoy this report too


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you Hary,

for letting us take part in that bavarian watch-brunch.
But there is one complaint: *My* beer was a little bit too dry.

I enjoyed your pics since I've never been in Singapore.
Especially in two pics you showed the magic of our passion: While in pic #7 many faces looked very serious they changed totally in pic # 8.
Happy smiling instead of cool business behavior.

You made it happen!! :-!

Best regards,

Volker


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Volker, indeed we had very good time. With such gathering, you discover the other fun part of this hobby, which is making new friends :-!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Hary,

Thanks for posting those pics. You guys obviously had a nice time.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Looks like a successful GTG, thanks for sharing the experience. Just like Volker mentioned, pic #8 pretty much says it all.

Cheers, Pat


----------



## CKH2359 (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Hary

Thank you for organising this event. It was a great experience and I (and I am sure for the rest too) had fun.

I hope there will be more activities of this nature in the future.


Cheers!


----------



## Tomaski33 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool Gathering 
Nice to see pics of singapore and watches


----------



## sk001 (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks so much harry for getting this organised. i really enjoyed myself and it was great to meet fellow stowa fans. it was also nice to see a FO in the flesh. am anticipating the arrival of mine all the more now. 

sadly, events like this are also poison fests, so have a couple of new watches to add to my want to get list.. that damasko is real sweet.


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

My pleasure Kelvin, it was great to meet you all :-!


----------



## hwilsdorf (Jan 18, 2008)

Great GTG Hary! :-!


----------



## DietmarK (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi guys,

thanks for the great afternoon, really enjoyed it meeting you all and talk about our hobbies.
I hope we could do this on a regular basis, possible once or twice a month ?

Hary,
thanks again for the organisation, great job.
You want to become head organiser for the gatherings ?

dietmar


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

DietmarK said:


> Hary,
> thanks again for the organisation, great job.
> You want to become head organiser for the gatherings ?
> 
> dietmar


Hi Dietmar, great to see you here. What salary are you going to propose to run this job? :-d


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Hary said:


> Hi Dietmar, great to see you here. What salary are you going to propose to run this job? :-d


Hary, how about one free beer each time :-d
Great GTG :-!

Erik_H


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Erik_H said:


> Hary, how about one free beer each time :-d
> Great GTG :-!
> 
> Erik_H


Let me consider :think:


----------



## DietmarK (Dec 14, 2008)

:-!


----------



## zenny (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks to Hary and Erik, I got myself a Hamilton pocket watch in the style of MO. 

No idea to be happy or sad to join the GTG. o|


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

zenny said:


> Thanks to Hary and Erik, I got myself a Hamilton pocket watch in the style of MO.
> 
> No idea to be happy or sad to join the GTG. o|


Hi John, I am sure you are not alone. Someone has been poisoned deeply after the GTG :-d

Remember to post picture of your new pocket watch


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi guys, I am in contact with Joerg regarding the brochures. Apparently it went missing. Once I receive the brochures, I will contact you all again. Cheers


----------



## Gothian (Nov 29, 2008)

Great !!!.. too bad I'm on the other side of earth.


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Interest check for the next GTG, calling Stowa/German wacth fans in Singapore. I have received few requests to organize for the next GTG. 

Let's do it. I propose Saturday, Feb 28.

Please register your interest here with your preference to have lunch or dinner. Then we will decide for the venue. Let's the ball rolling:

1) Hary (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
2) DietmarK + friend (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)


----------



## planetg (Jan 10, 2009)

Interest check for the next GTG, calling Stowa/German wacth fans in Singapore. I have received few requests to organize for the next GTG. 

Let's do it. I propose Saturday, Feb 28.

Please register your interest here with your preference to have lunch or dinner. Then we will decide for the venue. Let's the ball rolling:

1) Hary (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
2) DietmarK + friend (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
3) planetG + friend maybe (lunch prefered. how abt ECP area?)


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi I am in :-!

1) Hary (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
2) DietmarK + friend (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
3) planetG + friend maybe (lunch prefered. how abt ECP area?)
4) Erik_H lunch preferred but anything goes


----------



## zenny (Nov 30, 2008)

1) Hary (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
2) DietmarK + friend (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
3) planetG + friend maybe (lunch prefered. how abt ECP area?)
4) Erik_H lunch preferred but anything goes 
5) zenny (prefer dinner at orchard area, horological heart of SG)


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

1) Hary (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
2) DietmarK + friend (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
3) planetG + friend maybe (lunch prefered. how abt ECP area?)
4) Erik_H lunch preferred but anything goes 
5) zenny (prefer dinner at orchard area, horological heart of SG)
6) LimTH (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
7) Kavyn (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
8) ping3288 (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
9) PeeCeeBee (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
10) Nooch (dinner)


----------



## sk001 (Dec 4, 2008)

1) Hary (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
2) DietmarK + friend (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
3) planetG + friend maybe (lunch prefered. how abt ECP area?)
4) Erik_H lunch preferred but anything goes 
5) zenny (prefer dinner at orchard area, horological heart of SG)
6) LimTH (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
7) Kavyn (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
8) ping3288 (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
9) PeeCeeBee (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
10) Nooch (dinner)
11) SK001 (either is fine)


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

1) Hary (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
2) DietmarK + friend (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
3) planetG + friend maybe (lunch prefered. how abt ECP area?)
4) Erik_H lunch preferred but anything goes 
5) zenny (prefer dinner at orchard area, horological heart of SG)
6) LimTH (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
7) Kavyn (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
8) ping3288 (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
9) PeeCeeBee (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
10) Nooch (dinner)
11) SK001 (either is fine) 
12) AndrewTay (either is fine) 
13) Wolfeyes1974 (either is fine)


----------



## Nooch (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking forward to see e rest of e bros here :-!


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

1) Hary (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
2) DietmarK + friend (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
3) planetG + friend maybe (lunch prefered. how abt ECP area?)
4) Erik_H lunch preferred but anything goes 
5) zenny (prefer dinner at orchard area, horological heart of SG)
6) LimTH (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
7) Kavyn (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
8) ping3288 (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
9) PeeCeeBee (dinner or lunch doesn't matter)
10) Nooch (dinner)
11) SK001 (either is fine) 
12) AndrewTay (either is fine) 
13) Wolfeyes1974 (either is fine)
14) flamenco (tentative)
15) nocturnal stallion


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok guys, latest update on the GTG.

We will have it this time at:

*Restaurant Marché*
*ADDRESS*
*VivoCity #03-14
1 Harbourfront Walk
Phone: 6376 8226*

Date: Saturday, February 28
Time: 18:00 (Dinner)
Reservation has been made under my name: Mr. Lim

Participants:

1) Hary + wife + son
2) DietmarK + friend 
3) planetG + friend 
4) Erik_H 
5) zenny 
6) LimTH 
7) Kavyn 
8) ping3288 
9) PeeCeeBee 
10) Nooch 
11) SK001 
12) AndrewTay 
13) Wolfeyes1974
14) flamenco 
15) nocturnal stallion
16) Darkangel

I have booked big table for all of us and already paid the deposit. Please try to confirm your participation. Any cancellation or addition of headcounts, please let me know (call or sms) as soon as you can. I will PM you my mobile number. For those who are not on the list yet but would like to participate, please email me at hary.lim(REMOVETHIS)@gmail.com

Bring good mood and your wonderful collection with you! Looking forward to seeing you all!!


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry for the late update on our latest GTG. Thanks for coming, 15 people turned up this time for the gathering.

The venue was good, located in the biggest shopping mall in Singapore. It was a very crowded Saturday evening, quite typical for shopping paradise like Singapore. But fortunately the restaurant allocated a 'special corner' for us, enough to accommodate 15 people.

Atmosphere as usual was very good and fun. We started the event punctual at 6pm, finished our dinner around 8.30pm and moved to the 2nd place "Brotzeit" for beer and coffee. That venue fits pretty well the theme ("German watches") that we chose for that nite.

Surprise of the nite was the last minute watch purchase by Dietmar, who entered Sincere (one of the top AD in Singapore) at very last minute. Dietmar walked out with big smile and showed us his new acquisition. He had been eyeing for this piece for 1.5 years. Finally he managed to secure excellent deal and pulled the trigger that night.

Here is the new piece of Ebel from Dietmar. Ebel Chrono with inhouse movement 1911 BTR.We were the first to admire his new watch





































Unlike previous GTG, I didn't take a lot of pictures of watches, busy talking to participants. Some of them I never met before. Approximately 30 watches were present, consists of German (Stowa, Sinn, Damasko, Laco), Swiss, Japanese watches etc.

I quickly snapped 2 more pictures, IWC Aquatimer (also from Dietmar) and Stowa Ikarus from CK ("nocturnal stallion") before we parted.



















I brought along my Stowa collection.

*Stowa FO LE*










*Stowa MO LE*










*Stowa Antea LE*










To many participants, it was their first time see Stowa watches in metal. I am sure after the GTG, Stowa will receive even more orders from Singapore fans :-d

Thanks once again for coming. I hope you guys enjoyed the event as much as I did.


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Sounds like a great time was had by all! Thanks for sharing, Hary.


I sure miss my FOLE #16....


Glen


----------



## planetg (Jan 10, 2009)

damn i missed it. hope to see the guys next round.


----------



## Heat (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds like It was a great GTG:-!


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

any meets in December 2009? heh


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

pilotsnoopy said:


> any meets in December 2009? heh


Can always arrange it if enough interest, now quite easy to mobilize the crowd as we have contact # of each other. December sounds a good idea


----------



## MAXUS (Aug 21, 2009)

Update:

Name:

1) Hary 
2) vees
3) Kermit e Froggy
4) DietmarK
5) MAXUS


----------



## picanhapilot (Mar 23, 2009)

aye I will be in singapore 1 day before month turns to December 2009!


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

perhaps we could do that?

that would be November 28,29 Saturday Sunday...30 Monday


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello Hary,

just let me know ASAP that i can send something to your meeting- a special parcel with some special items for the people who join .-)

best regards

Jörg


----------



## ht8306 (Mar 12, 2008)

Big Stowa fan from Singapore love to join in except between Nov 28 to Dec 5


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

Late November/Early Mid Dec 2009 Meetup 

1. Hary (Can I assume you be there?-pilotsnoopy/Will)
2. MAXUS
3. chinnie
4. pilotsnoopy
5.


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

ht8306 said:


> Big Stowa fan from Singapore love to join in except between Nov 28 to Dec 5


think dates are quite tentative still


----------



## danielcm (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey! this is great. If my project finishes by end of Nov i think ill be joining y'all in December. (Thats also hoping my flieger has arrived by then :-d)

daniel



pilotsnoopy said:


> think dates are quite tentative still


----------



## picanhapilot (Mar 23, 2009)

im in for late November - will bring a pair of german Armbanduhren with me


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

picanhapilot said:


> im in for late November - will bring a pair of german Armbanduhren with me


Woher kommen Sie?


----------



## picanhapilot (Mar 23, 2009)

pilotsnoopy said:


> Woher kommen Sie?


will be flying from the united states for a week of hawker-food eating :-!


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok guys, let me come back to you with proposal for the dates and venue.


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

Paulaner gute?


----------



## picanhapilot (Mar 23, 2009)

Geil! :-!


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

picanhapilot said:


> Geil! :-!


adjective
randy
horny
raunchy
lecherous
fertile
rich
luxurious
wicked
rank
brilliant
i suppose you mean 10.? 
*wicked smile


----------



## atonyc (Oct 29, 2008)

1. Hary (Can I assume you be there?-pilotsnoopy/Will)
2. MAXUS
3. chinnie
4. pilotsnoopy
5. picanhapilot
6. atonyc


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

:|


----------



## picanhapilot (Mar 23, 2009)

wie komisch! 

thread hijack but im about to commit sin and buy a quartz speedmaster rip-off
http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/S-SBPP001/SEIKO_SPIRIT_by_power_design_project_SBPP001.html

anybody know how much that goes for, in person, in singapore? id prefer that to mail-order


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

Late November/Early Mid Dec 2009 Meetup 

1. Hary (Can I assume you be there?-pilotsnoopy/Will)
2. MAXUS
3. chinnie
4. pilotsnoopy
5. picanhapilot
6. atonyc

picanhapilot, i do not know the price for sure but I have been told by friends getting dive watches in the USA that its cheaper in Singapore and you get 7% tax rebate.


----------



## Will (Mar 27, 2008)

can include me in??


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

Late November/Early Mid Dec 2009 Meetup 

1. Hary (Can I assume you be there?-pilotsnoopy/Will)
2. MAXUS
3. chinnie
4. pilotsnoopy
5. picanhapilot
6. atonyc
7. Will


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

Late November/Early Mid Dec 2009 Meetup 

1. Hary (Can I assume you be there?-pilotsnoopy/Will)
2. MAXUS
3. chinnie
4. pilotsnoopy
5. picanhapilot
6. atonyc
7. Will

bumpz up, will maxus,picanhapilot,atonyc,will pm me their numbers?


----------



## duckalas (Oct 31, 2009)

wow i wld love to join too!..i just placed an order for a stowa marine automatic just yesterday...but im in states now =(... im glad there are sg stowa fans!:-!


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

where in the states are you?  there are Singaporeans whom travel there as well...like moi


----------



## BertramSINN (Aug 16, 2012)

A Bavarian Watch Brunch with Paulaner Heffeweissen and a Sinn 856 S UTC! What a great idea. Wish I could have joined you all. Looks like great fun!

JT


----------

